# best blue ray without 3d??



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys im in the market for a bluray without 3d.. I think its a waste to have 3d.. that's my opinion.. right now im running a lg 55" infinia and a onkyo txsr 805.. got a awesome price on receiver. I like it better than the Sherwood Newcastle r772 that I purchased before this.. anyway any help on the blu ray would be appreciated.. not looking for 3d but these days you can't get anything with out it..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ProCast12's said:


> Hey guys im in the market for a bluray without 3d.. I think its a waste to have 3d.. that's my opinion.. right now im running a lg 55" infinia and a onkyo txsr 805.. got a awesome price on receiver. I like it better than the Sherwood Newcastle r772 that I purchased before this.. anyway any help on the blu ray would be appreciated.. not looking for 3d but these days you can't get anything with out it..


Hello,
You nailed it. 3D has been relegated to a Value Added Feature and even sub $100 BDP's offer 3D. The Format is pretty much dead in the water in regards to HT.

The Onkyo TX-SR805 is the greatest value of the HDMI era IMO. THX Ultra2, Made in Japan, Bench Tested to well over 100 Watts into 5/7 Channels, Audyssey MultEQ XT, and all for $1000 MSRP. The only shortcoming was the Faroudja Video Processor and lack of HDMI Inputs. However, it has the power and features of a Flagship AVR for mid tier pricing. Nothing before or since has come close to offering this much value.

As for a BDP, I would just grab a current Panasonic BDP unless you are planning on spending more. In which case, the OPPO BDP-93 is amazing. I would recommend getting a BDP with dual HDMI Outputs so that you can connect one to your AVR and one to your Display. This way you can choose to view it with the best PQ by using a different TV Input while still being able to use the HDMI Switching of the Onkyo for less critical viewing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been considering the oppo.. read alot of reviews on the site about it... I bought the receiver off a friend for $125.. he got a new denon I think the 4310.. anyway I jumped at the onkyo.. thank you for your input..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is an awesome price for the 805. Well played sir...


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

That's what I said... when I bought it.. I want to upgrade to a newer onkyo next year..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would use it until it breaks. To get comparable power, you will need to step up to the 3009 or forthcoming 3010 and will cost around 20 times more than you paid for the 805. At the same time, all you would gain is 3D Capability, more HDMI Inputs, if getting the 3009 or 5009, Audyssey XT32, and HDMI CEC Control. With the 805, you have all of the modern essentials Lossless Codecs, Audyssey MultEQ XT, HDMI 1.3, etc.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say that Oppo is the best Blu-ray player........... Best budget player I'm not sure.

I have a Samsung BR player (that I'm not so fond of) and a Panasonic that I like more. But those are in the 100-250 range and Oppo is in the 400-500 range.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks zeit I might look into the pan or Sony for now..as much as I would like a oppo just out of my price range for now...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

ProCast12's said:


> Thanks zeit I might look into the pan or Sony for now..as much as I would like a oppo just out of my price range for now...


I can't stand the remote for my Samsung (can barely use it without turning on light to figure out where buttons are)... but really like the Panasonic designs.

Your mileage my vary...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would recommend a Panasonic DMP-BDT210 or Sony BDP-S580. Both have a pretty good feature set, including 3D but I don't think you'll get around that, great picture quality, pretty fast load times, good remotes and reasonable price. Right now the Sony is about $129 that's $50 less than the Panasonic.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm in the same position..I wanted to get a 2D blu-ray player without all the bells and whistles and have decided on a Panasonic..but to get the quality and performance (fast load etc.) you have to go to the basic DMP-BDT110 which is a 3D player!


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

The wife just brought home a Sony bdp bx18.. we are looking for a player that does dvd r/rw. Doesn't say anywhere if it does or not.. should I bring it back and get the 580


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ProCast12's said:


> The wife just brought home a Sony bdp bx18.. we are looking for a player that does dvd r/rw. Doesn't say anywhere if it does or not.. should I bring it back and get the 580


Hello,
I would at least try a DVD-RW before returning the 18. I do not have a great deal of experience with Sony's standalone BDP's so I am not sure if the 18 can playback RW's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

No picture when hemisphere is hooked to receiver then to tv.. do these new blue ray players need to be hooked to internet to work or what.. I have switched 2 different cables out still no luck..


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, should not have to be connected to internet. Should work out of the box.


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

$125 for the Onkyo TX-SR805? Holy cow 

I sold mine a while back due to dodgy HDMI boards but I think I got $250 for it. Make sure it's well ventilated, maybe even get a small USB fan to suck hot air from the video chipset which can get quite hot.


----------

